# Can anyone identify this on cantilever brakes....?



## Vintage66 (22 Nov 2014)

Morning all,

I'm currently renovating a 1971 Major Nichols touring frame and have been collecting parts ( mostly campag) ready to bring her back to its former glory.

I'm having a bit of trouble getting something sympathetic for the cantilever brakes within budget.....was hoping to get some mafac but decent examples can be quite serious money.

I've been offered these (pic attached) which feel like later shimano type at first glance....but they have this v or m emblem in the casting.

Hoping the cyclechat collective can help me with identifying this to give me a clue on what date they could be ( I'm aware that the CS nut and bolt are highly likely a later modification)

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (22 Nov 2014)

Hi Vintage66. There are an OK pair of :- DIA COMPE 700 CENTRE PULL BRAKES WITH ACCESSORIES...NEW ( 231391340565 ) and matching levers :-
[URL='http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231391312078?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT']DIA COMPE DRILLED BRAKE LEVERS WITH TANNED HOODS...NEW OLD STOCK ( 231391312078 ) currently on E'bay. 
I had shown an interest in them but then realised that I might have issues with the 'nutted' fixings. My frame-set is Allan Key fixings. The seller would be open to offers and as a package for less cost on postage.[/URL]


----------



## Cycleops (22 Nov 2014)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi Vintage66. There are an OK pair of :- DIA COMPE 700 CENTRE PULL BRAKES WITH ACCESSORIES...NEW ( 231391340565 ) and matching levers :-
> DIA COMPE DRILLED BRAKE LEVERS WITH TANNED HOODS...NEW OLD STOCK ( 231391312078 ) currently on E'bay.
> I had shown an interest in them but then realised that I might have issues with the 'nutted' fixings. My frame-set is Allan Key fixings. The seller would be open to offers and as a package for less cost on postage.


I think you'll see that the OP is after canti's not centre pulls.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (22 Nov 2014)

Cycleops said:


> I think you'll see that the OP is after canti's not centre pulls.



Hi Cycleops. Yes, I was aware of that small but potentially changeable detail and especially in the light of the scarcity and potential poor condition of what he is looking for.
I also recognised the items of the post but 
The Centre Pull Callipers plus levers would serve as an acceptable period substitute and doubtless bring his soon to be - pride and joy to a more rapid halt - if the occasion arises.
I have long since discovered that the best laid plans and intentions often require a Plan 1a.
My recently rebuilt Benotto was reborn with that always in view and whilst keeping an eye on not going OTT on spends for the components.


----------



## midlife (22 Nov 2014)

I can't see the OP's pics.......... 1971 Bike, nice  

Shaun


----------



## Cycleops (22 Nov 2014)

Thinking about it I'm not even sure canti's were around in '71.


----------



## midlife (22 Nov 2014)

Been around since the 1950's at least 
Shaun


----------



## Cycleops (22 Nov 2014)

Maybe the OP can set us right.


----------



## Vintage66 (22 Nov 2014)

Thanks for the posts so far...I will check out the ebay listing ( cheers rooster )

I don't claim to be an expert ....but of course when undertaking a project like this you start to dig into all of this info....

Couple of bits I've nicked from other web sites to answer the question.....this is very mafac specific.....but mafac I believe is kind of the period bench mark.....upto the appearance in force of the early mass distributed quality Japanese alternatives.

Hope of some interest..

Cantilevers

The Cantilever was the first Mafac brake developed in 1946 it remained in production almost unchanged for nearly 40 years. Extremely powerful yet simple and light weight. To use these brakes you needed braze-ons to mount the pivot bolts. There were a number of versions. The most common, the Criterium was made in steel as well as alloy with same quick release at one end of the straddle cable as the centre pull. There was a longer arm more powerful (tandem) version. Mafac made a two-cable brake lever especially for tandems. In the 1977 catalogue there is a short arm model listed called the Jacky.

The Driver made from 1962 to 1967 in a design similar to Top 63 model identified by the ball-type fitting for the cable which has no quick release, a single pivot alloy arm in medium and short arm versions. You cannot adjust straddle cable length (if the straddle is not the correct length it may foul the brake arms).

Cantilevers were very popular with Cyclo cross riders (the distinctive profile of the arms at 90 degrees to the forks can be seen in may Cyclo cross pictures), tandems and tourists. They had a special appeal to the rough stuff rider in that they were far less prone to clog up with mud than with a conventional brake. Some specialist builders of the era fitted the boss as standard.

V66


----------



## Vintage66 (23 Nov 2014)

I've now been informed that it looks like the emblem in the casting is a v, for Vitus.
This kind of fits as another french brand....so possible that these have replaced some earlier mafacs but the sum of the parts have stayed together.
I'm going to go with them for now....but keep an eye out for anything more interesting while fixing up the major.

Cheers all V66


----------

